# new bolt stuck on welcome screen



## clvbolt (Jan 2, 2016)

first tivo
coming from direct tv dvr etc

have a samsung LNT4042HX/XAA older tv

have a harmon kardon avr but have not even tried hooking up to that yet

bolt is hooked directly to the tv hdmi2 slot

plan was to use ota mohu leaf antenna and amazon/netflix apps and drop direct tv
at this point very glad i did not turn off the direct tv account yet

using 2 apple airports for internet and have a ethernet cable hooked from the second airport to the bolt

bought a bolt at best buy yesterday, got it home and hooked it all up
the tv sees it, i get just a few minutes more screen and then to the welcome select your country screen and that is it

the remote seems to be talking to the box- orange light blinks but no change on the tv screen

drove an hour one way to get another bolt thinking the first one was bad, exact same issue

i did several hours of google searches and troubleshooting and am nowhere
have tried rebooting with ethernet unhooked but ota antenna hooked up, no change
no change with antenna disconnected

have tried all the combos i can think of

any help would be great, SUPER disappointed in tivo customer support hours and getting a little nervous that i made a big mistake buying this


----------



## clvbolt (Jan 2, 2016)

did some more research, thinking maybe the samsung is not supporting the mode the tivo is putting out

big problem with that is i do not have another tv to hook to this and there is no way to get to any tivo settings to change them any other way

this is nuts and for a 400 device to say i am not impressed would be an understatement

so guess my solution is to buy a new tv so i can use the tivo or so i can set it up, wow

any suggestions would be great if there is a workaround, if not i will return this and get a different brand etc


----------



## jimpc (Jan 2, 2016)

Your Samsung TV supports 720 and 480 resolutions and has an HDMI port. The Bolt outputs to the resolutions your TV supports and via HDMi it should be auto detected. Are you on the right input on the tv? Nevermind. I reread and see you're able to see the welcome screen.


----------



## clvbolt (Jan 2, 2016)

thanks for answering, i am clueless about tv stuff but have managed to hook up my apple, tv, apple mini computer, dvd, direct tv and avr all with no problems

i dont know what to do, it obviously sees the tivo but i cannot get any response

when you turn the tivo on it does its thing and for a second i get a screen that says not supported on the tv, then it goes to tivos give me a few more minutes, gets to welcome select country and i am stuck.....

from some google searches it seems on the older tivos you could change the 480 or 720 setting and the samsung would be happy and work

but how do i do that when i cannot get into the tivo settings....

tried running it through the harmon kardon avr, thinking this would make the samsung happy since it is going through something else first...
does exactly the same thing, gets to welcome and that is it

wondering about running the tivo to my mac mini with hdmi, then my computer monitor off the mac mini? do you think i would be able to see the screen and get into settings? i have no idea


----------



## jimpc (Jan 2, 2016)

Try this.


Blank screen/unsupportable video format troubleshooting

If your TiVo BOLT is using a video output format that your TV doesn't support, you might be unable to see the screen in order to fix the problem. If this happens to you, you can reset the video output format with a remote-control shortcut. To return the BOLT to a basic 480p video format, press the following buttons on your BOLT remote:

Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, 4, 8, 0, Clear


----------



## clvbolt (Jan 2, 2016)

thanks for trying 

i did a firmware update on the tv but no dice

also did this format troubleshooting you suggested and that did not do anything either
do you think i should do that sequence and then reboot??


----------



## clvbolt (Jan 2, 2016)

just to update this, tivo chat said it is a hardware failure....

told them this is the second one that has done exactly the same thing but they insist i need another unit
that it is not the older samsung tv...

so will go to best buy today and buy hopefully 2 more units if they have them in stock and try those tonite

will keep this updated on whether that resolves the issue


----------



## clvbolt (Jan 2, 2016)

hooked up my third bolt tonite and no joy, exact same thing happens

the tv is saying not supported mode for a second before it goes to welcome
no way i got 3 bad ones

samsung has a page that says not supported means the device/bolt is putting out 480i and it must be 480p and to change it on the device, which if even possible to do i cannot get to the settings to do it....

will chat with another agent tomorrow, this REALLY sucks


----------



## clvbolt (Jan 2, 2016)

believe i resolved the issue, ran the tivo through my HK avr and changed the resolution output on there, and now it seems to be working...


----------

